# The perfect mouse?



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

As I have only just joined the world of mice, I have found out that there are much more to mice than "just" colours and genetics. I can see that there is a big difference in the mice i have seen here in Denmark, and the showmice some you have. I try to develop a sence of what a mouse should look like, but I need a little help. Is there maybe a webpage with photoes of standards and explanations of what is good and bad?

Or would you be kind to show me some pictures of your best mice and decribe what is good and what is bad in them?
What is good and poor tailset, ears etc?

Thank you


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's a post I wrote about dove self in which I point out loads of faults in my mice :lol:
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=4453

You might also want to take a look round these posts, which were written by people who've won best in show. They give examples of a few varieties:
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=77

Sarah xxx


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks a lot, that was very helpful


----------

